# This Guy Doesn't Have Nearly Enough Followers



## robgb (Dec 5, 2022)

He's a working composer and teacher and has a ton of useful information.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 5, 2022)

Went to subscribe ... already subscribed!


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Went to subscribe ... already subscribed!


Yeah me as well. I think the main problem is that he's not really doing a lot to promote it. I subscribed and even exchanged some communication with him directly online and yet I complete forgot that the channel even existed.
I like him. He's an old school New York freelancer that came up in a time when you really needed to know something about music.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 6, 2022)

I've seen a few of his videos and definitely have it on my backlog to watch through an entire course at some point, it seems crazy cool that you can essentially audit a CUNY undergrad course for free on YouTube. That being said, I'm also pretty surprised that the administrators are allowing him to post his course recordings publicly with no protection (via unlisted or using an academic portal like Blackboard instead of YouTube) to limit them to registered students... I'm happy about it, but also waiting for the hammer to fall at some point.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 6, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Went to subscribe ... already subscribed!


me too


----------



## Cyberic (Dec 6, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> me too


.... and me!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 8, 2022)

He just posted in the Member Compositions section - about his official World Cup theme for FOX 😂 Definitely a great member to have in the community and provides a wealth of free knowledge.


----------

